

Flaws in Wikia linking keywords to prolifes. - jakewolf
http://re.search.wikia.com/search#i%20have%20aids

======
jakewolf
I don't know how they link up profiles with keywords, but playing around with
porn, STDs and other searches always brings up people's profiles.

Do they have a privacy problem?

